

If you’ve done your work, you’ve only done half of your job - rguzman
http://blog.idonethis.com/post/34779305695/the-other-half-of-your-job

======
Lost_BiomedE
If you have done your job AND communicated well, that is still only half your
job. Ensuring the company, department, etc runs well is a bet better...

I am unsure if I could get it right in a soundbite. What I learned working in
kitchens, from 'you got time to lean you got time to clean' to 'your job isn't
done 'til everyone's job is done', mixed with creating and running a business,
and solving hard complex problems is that 'it' must be done. If everyone just
does their part, it won't be enough.

Working at 100%, to me, is the rate I can work day-in/day-out without being
burnt-out. I do that, as it is my work ethic. Although, I have been at some
jobs that will throw fake work at that 'problem'. If that is the case, I
leave. Someone somewhere needs things to get done.

Seeing the populace of Japan get back on its feet is a great example of a good
community doing what it takes. How to make that happen beyond your immediate
vicinity is a whole different can of beans.

------
juanbyrge
So we now need a crud app to communicate what we have done at work? Lol . I
think management and people at the ground level know who the high performers
are. When things are broken they know who will take charge and fix it. Who can
deliver consistently. This is obvious to all team leads.

~~~
sirmarksalot
I think you're talking about different issues. I read it as a practical
communication issue more than a visibility issue. If people are getting stuff
done, but not telling anyone that they're getting stuff done, it creates an
atmosphere where people don't think stuff is getting done, and that's just
needless stress.

I've been guilty of this as well, and although for the most part everyone
knows I get stuff done, it does create uncertainty about where our project
stands. It's hard to remove the air of "we're fucked," and that's especially
tragic if by all objective standards you're doing fine.

~~~
Joeri
Daily standups take care of communicating progress well enough. The added
value of software to organize work has to do with keeping track of all that
needs doing and in what order, especially for teams that aren't colocated.

